# Your chance to be sublimated to the exaulted level of proggus minorus



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

This is a once in a lifetime opportinuty.

Exercising great magnanimity , His Magnificence the High Guru of Prog - my honoured self - gifts ye all the chance to rise from out the Slough Of Despair and be elevated to the supreme lower level of Progdom, Proggus minorus.


If you answer a question correctly, His Holiness The Deacon shall speak the ritual words of purification and spray your brow with incense-water from my golden aspergillum.

This is a rare opportunity. It is not common for a bona-fide Prog Masterman to interface with lower earthly affairs. I suppose I am shameless to dirty myself so, but I feel sorry for ye benighted creatures of mediocrity.

So, FOR THE NEXT 12 HOURS I involk my especial patronage.

Step up, those of ye who yearn for this blessing.


.....

The first question:

In what movie can the French folkrock band, Malincorne, be seen busking in the background of one scene.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Wot 1970 exploito movie features Forever More, Titus Groan and Comus?


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I question whether this is permissive to answer. 
“The world is my scene.” Best regards to Deacon.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Larky has answered #2 correctly.

We shall now pause a moment, while I light the votive candles, to pray and meditate.

Then shall I place the Mantle of Heavy Prog Duty on Larky's shoulders.


It is a hard road...even for a Proggus Minorus.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2018)

Top Club

.
.
.
......


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Tulse said:


> Top Club
> 
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Said it was a once in a lifetimetime jobby, but I lied.

The Deacon swings his thurible once again and puts forth the kneeling bench for some acolyte to come forth and take up the challange.

Questions # 3 and 4:

3/ wot model Hammond does House play ( "Whiter Shade of Pale") in the 6th season?










4/ Bulldog Breed's lp has the track, "Austin Osman Spare". Wot prog band covered this track?


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Hammond B-3

Asgaerd

Do I qualify?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Yes, but first I must bless you.

Do you know how to make the three-fingered chest-cross?

Yes, I am happy to announce you are now genuine Progus Magrajorous Magnificat Minorus.

(But be aware this elevation of yours is a far cry from actual Prog Mastermanship. You have but been _placed on the road_ to greater things. You must work at further elevating yourself. You must not get airs above your station.
You must renounce all frailties like Rush and ELO.)


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Thank you Deacon, I humbly accept the great honour you have so magnanimously bestowed upon me. I think I will now play PFM's first three albums (the original Italian-language versions of course) in order of release and at high volume to celebrate.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

You are , of course, expected to send this forum a Prospectus of your total PFM life experience. Like what clued you on to PFM - was it the smell of fresh-baked bread? - where & when you bought your first lp and why you have not of yet heard the new Banco/Arti cd. And what you think of the sound quality of the 70s Italy concert with Pete Sinfield backed by PFM.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Discovered PFM in my late teens through an older friend. Bought my first CD in London (the old Tower Records in Piccadilly I believe) which was an RCA Italia copy of "Chocolate Kings". Good, but not as good as the first three which I acquired later. Is there a new Banco Del Mutuo Soccorso / Arti E Mestieri CD? I wasn't aware of that, I will have to search it out.

The sound quality of the 1973 Turin concert is reasonably good but I prefer the December 26, 1972 show at the Bobo Club in Modena or the March 25, 1972 show at the Piper Club in Rome. Those both sound better than the Turin concert (particularly the Rome concert) and have the virtue of being performed entirely in Italian.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

You are now expected to get down on the kneeling table and kiss the Seal of Utter Subvercience to Prog.










(No wurries - it tastes of sassafras.)

Repeat after me:

"I will strive to evacuate bowels upon any web-mention of:

1/ the worthiness of Roger Waters' solo lps (with exception of his first lp with Geeson.)

2/ the worthiness of that atrocity , Pink Floyd's "The Wall"

3/ Mothers/Zappa having anything to do with the glorious Prog

4/ rabble contending that "freak Out" is the first 12 inch prog release

Oh, and:

I will entertain the possibility that indeed it _could_ be that FAMILY's first lp beats out - the generally accepted - King Crimbo "Court of Crimbo King" as the first prog lp


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

OK done. I'm no fan of Roger Waters' solo work, don't like "The Wall" (I stop at "Animals"), consider Zappa / Mothers to be the first RIO (Rock In Opposition) band rather than "prog" (although isn't RIO considered by some to be a form of prog?) and accept that the 1st Family album could (could!) be considered the first fully fledged prog album. Huzzah!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

No way that "Freak Out" is first RIO, or RIO anything.
The parts you deem RIO are but seminal exptal rock , music concrete and mebbe collage.


But I will overlook that seeing how the initiation process rather works havock on the initiate's body -hot ice starting at the spine and fanning out - and the mind can reel and thoughts get muddied. These bodily effects are but temporary and a small price to pay.
.......

The new release is a member of Banco & one of Arti/Mestieri. Is jazzy prog.

.............

Are you ready for the final sanctification and sealing?


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Go on then, I'm game. As long as it doesn't involve anything illegal or likely to get me banned.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Made a big mistake:

the new cd is not Banco & Arti/Mestieri members.

It is members of Banco & Agora: INDIANA SUPERMARKET "INTRODUZIONE".


Also we have new release:

PAGANI (PFM) & VITALE (ARTI) "ARCA PROGJET"


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Here we go then:

I seal thee Grasshopper and hereby authenticate thee Proggus Minorus till time that worlds and stars collide and it matters no more.

By the decree of a bonafida PROG MASTERMAN art thou formally consecrated to the benefication of Eternal Prog.

Hail to the Power and to Glory's Way!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

All rejoice!


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Here we go then:

I seal thee Grasshopper and hereby authenticate thee Proggus Minorus till time that worlds and stars collide and it matters no more.

By the decree of a bonafida PROG MASTERMAN art thou formally consecrated to the benefacation of Eternal Prog.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Thank you, I'm overcome. I shall wear my status of Proggus Minorus with pride.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

I gots the Torino PFM,Sinfield,Mel Collins concert. 
Sounds like they placed the microphone in the toilet bowl backstage.

Still, we are lucky to get ANY Sinfield "Still" material LIVE.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

The Rome and Modena shows sound far better and, as I said, are the original Italian versions. You should track them down if you don't already have them. Or I would be happy to provide you with copies, should you require them. They've never been officially released so it's all cool.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

The Deacon said:


> 2/ the worthiness of that atrocity , Pink Floyd's "The Wall"
> 3/ Mothers/Zappa having anything to do with the glorious Prog


I agree with this little god here on The Wall's atrocity.

Prog indeed has nothing to do with the glorious work of Zappa. 
Prog is great, jazz is better, Zappa is the Best.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Who else wans to stand up?


Here is your question:

The first Italian lp to be released only in stereo. And it just so happens to be (mainly) progressive rock.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

No one answered the above question.

And it has been so long in passing that, truth to tell, I - even I - have forgotten the answer!

Therefore *out of frustration with you all * , Deacon Beaker will now summon forth a great upper-air power of prog .

 Oh supreme Cheeko, god of Pwog, he who cleanses forums of all noob-foulnesses, I call upon thee in this my time of despair.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Hello Deacon, wondered where you'd got to. Been busy?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Busy, yes.

Deacon Beaker has been elevating prog-consciousness in the most vile, stubborn fora imaginable.

You ask what these fora may be?
Well, I freely answer: in my experience it is clear that these strata of people have little or no musical taste, nevermind prog-taste:
the overly-religious
the wealthy
the audiofools


It is a thankless labour and I must detox myself after ever visit.

But enough of myself. Have you remained true to the cause of Pwog? Are you spreading the word?

And wot lps/cds have thou list of recently.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

But of course. I have recently made some converts to the cause, swelling its numbers in jubilant exaltation. Particularly in relation to the legendary, but sadly short-lived, wave of groundbreaking fervency that swept Italy in the early 1970s.

In relation to new purchases (all on CD):

Fusioon - Minorisa
Mezquita - Recuerdos De Mi Terra
Musica Urbana - Same
Crack - Si Todo Hiciera Crack
Gotic - Escenes
Atila - Reviure

Spanish prog is perhaps not quite as staggeringly innovative and pleasing to the ear as its Italian cousin but has its own undeniable charms nonetheless.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Bless you , my son.


Those Spanish boners will surely reward you in time with the release you have ever-long needed.

I personally have orig vinyl of the Gotic and the Fusioon.

The rest are equally good - the weakest, in my opinion being,Musica Urbana.(I don't think I have that on cd.)

Because of an utterly-regulated society under the hard fist of ******* Generalissimo Franco, Spain's rock scene was delayed by a good decade. Thus, while most prog was beginning to stagnate in late 70s, Spain's was just then starting to flourish. Even so, bands especially like Fusioon and Smash off your list had to remain underground.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

chill782002 said:


> ...the 1st Family album could (could!) be considered the first fully fledged prog album.


I'd submit that it's essentially psych with some "proto" tendencies (which would manifest more proggily in "The Weaver's Answer" from the following LP). Nevertheless, one of Britain's finest bands, one sadly neglected and which had a salutary impact on the tender sensibilities of the likes of Jon Anderson and Peter Gabriel.


----------

